

Donald Knuth's list of programs to read and study - nickb
http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/programs.html

======
motoko
1) Oh, I should read and study these

2) uhh... I'll bookmark this to look at later

3) [and I never open that webpage again]...

~~~
kirubakaran
I am glad to know that I am not alone.

------
bayareaguy
I wonder why he doesn't post formatted versions of these? Reading the raw CWEB
source gets old fast.

------
Xichekolas
Love him returning -666 as his error code in one of those.

~~~
icky
The number of the anti-Beast?

------
simianstyle
ERECTION can be hard

